# Gamma Nail



## nikkisgranny (May 12, 2009)

Doc is to perform a right hip ORIF with gamma nail for pathologic fracture.

Would I use 27236 or is something else more appropriate.


----------



## KatieGal (May 13, 2009)

If it is a intertrochanteric, peritrochanteric, or subtrochanteric femoral fracture, I would use 27245 for the gamma nail or intramedullary implant (IM nailing).


----------



## CrysLednum (May 13, 2009)

I agree - we use 27245 for the gamma nail as well, it's more specific than the 27236.


----------



## Treetoad (May 17, 2009)

I would use 27245


----------

